# Least favourite MBTI?



## 0verLord

ESTJs, even the ones that seem friendly are actually obnoxious and arrogant when you get to know them.


----------



## Jaune

I get along quite poorly with xxTJs. I've had a few negative experiences with ISTJs lately (despite me being fairly close to their type), so I'll vote for them.


----------



## Cal

Going by a stereotypical analysis of each types description, ESFJ's.


----------



## Librarylady

Probably ESTP, but it's only personality incompatibility...not that they are bad people


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Woah, I didn't expect it to be ESTJ and ESFJ.
So much dislike for Sensors on the internet. Sensors get things done.


----------



## hmja

Estj


----------



## Zosio

Holy crap. Poor ESTJs. :sad:

My overall experiences with ESTJs haven't been spectacular, but I do know _one_ ESTJ who is just an outstanding individual. I've never seen someone exhibit so much patience, diligence, and integrity. 

Don't give up on your least favorite types. There's got to be at least one exception to the rule.


----------



## ANAXEL

heavydirtysoul said:


> Woah, I didn't expect it to be ESTJ and ESFJ.
> So much dislike for Sensors on the internet. Sensors get things done.


You're right.
It was Hitler who was an N-type coming up with ideas, screaming at the top of his lungs and never doing anything about it.
But it was the SJ Nazis who REALLY (thoughtlessly) got things done! THEY deserve the credit!


(this is the trollest I've ever been on here. 2 of my best friends are SJ's actually. Fi's been more of a massive source of irritation in my life than any other function. I chose ISFP)

This is the best threat on this entire forum.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ANAXEL said:


> You're right.
> It was Hitler who was an N-type coming up with ideas, screaming at the top of his lungs and never doing anything about it.
> But it was the SJ Nazis who REALLY (thoughtlessly) got things done! THEY deserve the credit!
> 
> 
> (this is the trollest I've ever been on here. 2 of my best friends are SJ's actually. Fi's been more of a massive source of irritation in my life than any other function. I chose ISFP)
> 
> This is the best threat on this entire forum.


Your opinion.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enfj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ANAXEL said:


> You're right.
> It was Hitler who was an N-type coming up with ideas, screaming at the top of his lungs and never doing anything about it.
> But it was the SJ Nazis who REALLY (thoughtlessly) got things done! THEY deserve the credit!
> 
> 
> (this is the trollest I've ever been on here. 2 of my best friends are SJ's actually. Fi's been more of a massive source of irritation in my life than any other function. I chose ISFP)
> 
> This is the best threat on this entire forum.


Oh, and why is it ISFP instead of INFP?


----------



## ANAXEL

heavydirtysoul said:


> Your opinion.


^


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ANAXEL said:


> ^


Well, I guess I'll have to deal with you hating me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ANAXEL said:


> ^


Just in case, it was a joke - you don't know me, 4 letters do not define me and I couldn't care less about other people's opinion.


----------



## ANAXEL

heavydirtysoul said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to deal with you hating me.


I don't hate you at all.

I was *this close* to choosing ESTJ but then I read your comment and this entire interaction wrote itself inside my head and I could not stop myself. If I hated you I would have never even responded.

My true thoughts, though?
A type that is least liked is quite a misconception.
I know ESFJ's I really dislike, one of my best friends is an ESFJ and I think he's AMAZING. One of my heroes, really.
I love the type INFP in theory, but most INFP's I've met have actually irritated me or hurt me. Still love it though.
I'm an ENTP and most ENTP's I know, I really would not like to hang out with.

Honestly, the questions should be
"What was the type of the people you have disliked the most?"

And even then, the answers will vastly vary.
ESTJ's? They have hurt me, yes, but one of them is like my second mother, ready to adopt me were something terrible happen to mine.

So this is a silly question. My silly answer is ISFP 
(my sister is an ISFP)


----------



## Lakigigar

ENTJ, ENTP and ESTP (and probably ESTJ, but at least what they do and say makes sense), while ENTJ's are cold killer bosses. ENTP's are the trollers, really arrogant and annoying. And ESTP is rude and blunt in general.

Voted for ENTP's, mainly because they annoy me most on the forums as well, and i also associate them with people that annoys me most in real life. And i think most of my bullies were ENTP's as well. Actually, a surprising large amount of my bullies were ENTP's. You would think ESTP's would bully more... well you're wrong.

Even the people who bully me on this forum are ENTP's. And they're in general also a know-it-all. I don't like them!!!


----------



## Zeus

INFJ,INFP and some ENTJs. 

Ps are mods permissible? If yes I got a long list haha. Bet the ESTP rank is my fault, if so wish me luck haha. A lot of people envy us, had plenty of people tell me in life they wish they could be more like me.


----------



## Zeus

Lakigigar said:


> ENTJ, ENTP and ESTP (and probably ESTJ, but at least what they do and say makes sense), while ENTJ's are cold killer bosses. ENTP's are the trollers, really arrogant and annoying. And ESTP is rude and blunt in general.
> 
> Voted for ENTP's, mainly because they annoy me most on the forums as well, and i also associate them with people that annoys me most in real life. And i think most of my bullies were ENTP's as well. Actually, a surprising large amount of my bullies were ENTP's. You would think ESTP's would bully more... well you're wrong.
> 
> Even the people who bully me on this forum are ENTP's. And they're in general also a know-it-all. I don't like them!!!


We don’t like you all either, you think of that on your own?entj are difficult to deal with at times, ENTPs and ESTPs are funny people that contribute value, my advice is to stop taking stuff personal.


----------



## Lakigigar

Zeus said:


> We don’t like you all either, you think of that on your own?


Well. You just proved my point.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

ESFJs


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Interesting. So this would make INFP the most favorite? Because that's silly.

Especially if you're an INFP and you voted your opposite type. That's immaturity if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Allersky

Schuyler said:


> Interesting. So this would make INFP the most favorite? Because that's silly.


Nobody has inferred that except you, and it is indeed a silly thing to interpret from this. If anything, it would suggest that INFJs are the favourite with the least amount of votes.



> Especially if you're an INFP and you voted your opposite type. That's immaturity if I've ever seen it.


Take a moment to scroll through the posts. You'll find that there are a wide range of types that have expressed dislike for ESTJs.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Panda Eyes said:


> Nobody has inferred that except you, and it is indeed a silly thing to interpret from this. If anything, it would suggest that INFJs are the favourite with the least amount of votes.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a moment to scroll through the posts. You'll find that there are a wide range of types that have expressed dislike for ESTJs.



If ESTJ was voted the least favorite, that would make INFP the most favored by default. If you least like one thing, you're in favor of its opposite. How do you figure that doesn't make sense? 

Furthermore, INFP being voted as the last favored by 9 people vs INFJ being voted least favored by 6, is NOT the same as ESTJ getting 60+ votes and INFP getting 9, which is what it's at at the time of me posting this. You need a large number of people to vote or participate in a social experiment in order to accurately come to a conclusion. 60-10 is WAY more telling than 6-9.

ALSO also, I didn't say that there weren't others who weren't INFPs voting for ESTJs as the worst. I said that those who are INFPs and suggesting that their opposite is the worst are immature due to the fact that (1) they're voting on the type they like the least in the first place when they haven't even met all people of those types and (2) they picked someone the opposite of them, as if to say that they favor their OWN the best lmao. That would be like if I'm a swimmer, and I strongly dislike people who fly airplanes solely because they're different, when in actuality there's nothing about someone who has a different hobby that gives me a reason to dislike them solely based on having that hobby.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Schuyler said:


> If ESTJ was voted the least favorite, that would make INFP the most favored by default. If you least like one thing, you're in favor of its opposite. How do you figure that doesn't make sense?


It doesn't make sense in this context because a type is made up of multiple traits that all interact to create the type. While it might make sense, for example, that introverts would be favored if extroverts were not favored (a comparison of two single traits that are opposites), INXX is not necessarily preferable to ESXX because there is also ENXX and ISXX to consider. In other words, it might be extroverted sensing (a combination of traits) that someone dislikes, but that same person may like extroverted intuition types (a different combination).


----------



## Deseret

Schuyler said:


> If ESTJ was voted the least favorite, that would make INFP the most favored by default. If you least like one thing, you're in favor of its opposite. How do you figure that doesn't make sense?


A person can easily dislike what appears to be opposites by finding both too extreme or too much one way or another and preferring a middle ground.


----------



## Zeus

Change my vote. ISTJ and INFJ. ISTJ because they will argue on tradition with you and try to use their analytical thinking to justify things. INFJ because they are passive aggressive.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Zeus said:


> and try to use their analytical thinking to justify things


Is that undesirable in and of itself or only when applied to arguing about tradition?


----------



## Zeus

Blunt Trauma Benty said:


> Is that undesirable in and of itself or only when applied to arguing about tradition?


only to those that think analysis is the highest form of logical thinking, which it isn't. don't hate them, just find that annoying.


----------



## Allersky

Schuyler said:


> If ESTJ was voted the least favorite, that would make INFP the most favored by default. If you least like one thing, you're in favor of its opposite. How do you figure that doesn't make sense?


It doesn't make sense because you're assuming that people _must_ prefer opposites. Often - particularly in terms of personality - that is not the case. For example, disliking someone who is bossy does not mean that you like someone who is a pushover. Disliking someone that is "too nice" does not mean you like someone that is "too mean." Thus, ESTJs being voted the least favourite does not make INFPs the favourites by any stretch of the imagination.



> Furthermore, INFP being voted as the last favored by 9 people vs INFJ being voted least favored by 6, is NOT the same as ESTJ getting 60+ votes and INFP getting 9, which is what it's at at the time of me posting this. You need a large number of people to vote or participate in a social experiment in order to accurately come to a conclusion. 60-10 is WAY more telling than 6-9.


Well of course the poll isn't big enough to be accurate, I was just pointing out that judging favourites based on the _least amount of votes_ makes more sense that judging favourites based on opposites. Because as I explained above, disliking something does not mean that you like its opposite.

At the end of the day, trying to interpret which type is the "favourite" based on this poll is faulty no matter what. Because favourites is _not_ what this poll is measuring. This poll is directly measuring the least favourite, and you are taking it as an indirect measure of the "most favourite." This is rarely a good idea.



> ALSO also, I didn't say that there weren't others who weren't INFPs voting for ESTJs as the worst. I said that those who are INFPs and suggesting that their opposite is the worst are immature due to the fact that (1) they're voting on the type they like the least in the first place when they haven't even met all people of those types and (2) they picked someone the opposite of them, as if to say that they favor their OWN the best lmao. That would be like if I'm a swimmer, and I strongly dislike people who fly airplanes solely because they're different, when in actuality there's nothing about someone who has a different hobby that gives me a reason to dislike them solely based on having that hobby.


1) Okay, what about all the huge amount of other types that are voting ESTJ and haven't met everyone either? I'm bringing up the other types, because I'm pointing out that there is no sense in zeroing in on INFPs specifically. ESTJ is a very popular option across all types - and, quite often, getting along with your opposite is challenging. If other types aren't that fond of them, why are INFPs expected to like them, lest they be branded "immature"? INFPs are welcome to vote for who they please without anything being inferred about their maturity. 

2) This is just a straight up assumption on your behalf. I highly doubt a large volume of INFPs looked at this poll and picked ESTJ _just_ because they prefer their own type - _if_ they even prefer their own type! You're reading far too much into this. 

Furthermore, there is a big difference between hobbies and personalities. That's a logical fallacy that we like to call false equivalence.


----------



## Bumfuzzle

ISFP. Even though an old friend is one, they’re just incredibly easy to read and I don’t find them that interesting.


----------



## Lakigigar

Schuyler said:


> If ESTJ was voted the least favorite, that would make INFP the most favored by default. If you least like one thing, you're in favor of its opposite. How do you figure that doesn't make sense?
> 
> Furthermore, INFP being voted as the last favored by 9 people vs INFJ being voted least favored by 6, is NOT the same as ESTJ getting 60+ votes and INFP getting 9, which is what it's at at the time of me posting this. You need a large number of people to vote or participate in a social experiment in order to accurately come to a conclusion. 60-10 is WAY more telling than 6-9.
> 
> ALSO also, I didn't say that there weren't others who weren't INFPs voting for ESTJs as the worst. I said that those who are INFPs and suggesting that their opposite is the worst are immature due to the fact that (1) they're voting on the type they like the least in the first place when they haven't even met all people of those types and (2) they picked someone the opposite of them, as if to say that they favor their OWN the best lmao. That would be like if I'm a swimmer, and I strongly dislike people who fly airplanes solely because they're different, when in actuality there's nothing about someone who has a different hobby that gives me a reason to dislike them solely based on having that hobby.


Not necessarily, because MBTI isn't black/white and stating one thing doesn't mean you automatically disagree with the other one. It's like saying, hi, i'm anti fascist, so... you're pro communist, while that's often not the case. There are many, many, many other examples like this, but it's too late to imagine / find them now though for me. Or in sports, you can like Cristiano Ronaldo and still like his rival for long-time Lionel Messi, while you can also both dislike them. Liking one doesn't automatically imply you dislike the other one, though society tries to pressure you to do that anyway. The same applies to sports team rivals.

I have many examples where i disagreed with both sides, esp. in my personality where i can be seen as having both opposite traits (example: i'm both shy and talkative, though i might be shy against strangers / people i don't trust / large groups, and i might be talkative against friends, in small groups and people i trust.

I've voted for ENTP in this poll... but in reality ISFJ's are often annoying for me as well, i've experienced (though it depends from person to person, and i should know more ISFJ's before i can judge, in reality i also don't like "what's your favourite MBTI and your least favourite MBTI', because you will never meet enough people of a certain MBTI to make a judgment, and you might misinterprete them, mistype them or never know them enough till the point you might like them. It's still very subjective. Many people just disliked ESTJ because it's the dad / boss stereotype, and many people's dad's will be ESTJ's. They will not vote ESTJ because of experiences, but what in theory could be an ESTJ in their mind, by some person they invent in their mind that answers to the ESTJ stereotype. You also need to know people very well before you can type them... I doubt people would type me correctly if they were just a friend that they see at school (when i still went) or went to work, because i hide a lot of myself, show a different me in any other setting/environment (my foster mom sees a completely different me than my best friend). A lot of people would type me as INTP if they had a shallow impression, though i think i'm a bit more visibly INFP than i used to. I know that there was a time that i felt like a fake INFP when i typed as one... and thought i just wanted to be an INFP... and know i'm almost so sure that i'm a feeler, that i even considered other NF types.

If we did a favourite MBTI poll, i'm quite sure INFP won't be the most voted ones... It's most likely going to be the INFJ's, but ENTP's and INTJ's will just like almost any (overhyped) intuitive get many votes, but people will vote for INFJ's because they're INFJ's themselves, idem INTJ's, or because of the idea that they think ENTP's have lots of humour, while they don't have necessarily that, and can use it a rude way as well. People use in general way too black & white thinking when it comes to MBTI. INFP and INTP would complete the top 5 i guess. ENFP's would come close as well. ENTJ possibly too. ENFJ is least popular intuitive, though it's one of my favourites ones. ISFP is probably one of the more popular sensors.


----------



## Chompy

10. All
9. The
8. Types
7. Are
6. Annoying
5. In
4. Their
3. Own
2. Way
1. ESTJ


----------



## soop

Patricia Reichardt said:


> Interesting. So this would make INFP the most favorite? Because that's silly.


Your logical fallacy is really bad logic.

Anyway, there are types that annoy me more than others, but no type I outright hate head and shoulders above the rest. I generally like Fe types more than Fi though. That I can say for sure.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (by far).


----------



## salt

any judgy assholes are my least favorite type
so far i have come across judgy ass people who are xNTP, INTJ, ESFJ


----------



## Strelnikov

I would say ENFPs... Maybe ISTJs as well...

ENFPs are too unpredictable and tedious... some are ok, but just as acquaintances... distant acquaintances... They take too many things personally and have this random feeling streak which is confusing.

ISTJs... why won't they just stop it with the rules? Nagging and boring. I had a coworker who literally changed his route home just to avoid spending more time with an ISTJ, who bored him to death.


----------



## Tijaax

Dark side rambling threat!

I will not point a type, it will be easy just going for my opposite.

Unhealthy Fi and Se users tend to drain me so fast, but just that, every individual is different.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Wow...the typism. How do they get away with it?


----------



## StarLady

I don't dislike any type, but I'm of course more compatible with some than others. I hate to add to the anti-ESTJ vibe, but in my experiences those I believe to be ESTJs have been some of the more difficult people for me to personally understand. I feel that there is a vast difference between how I and ESTJs perceive the world. Some less mature ESxPs can be a bit overwhelming for me also.


----------



## Lakigigar

On the forums, the INTJ's annoy me most, and the ones who don't annoy me, are most likely mistyped :tongue: I have a feeling all those Russian internet trolls are INTJ's, but anyway... They're okay to fine in real-life, met some assumed INTJ's there i like. They also don't seem to bully on real-life.


----------

